# Schlechter RAID5-Durchsatz



## Loveboat (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

heute bin ich mal hier vertreten und hoffe dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Mein System:
Board: DFI Lanparty DK P35-T2RS
CPU: Intel core 2 Duo E8200
RAM: 2x 2GB Crucial
HDD's (SATA)
Port 0: WD2500AAKS-00L6A0
Port 1: WD2500AAKS-00L9A0
Port 2: WD2500AAKS-00L9A0
Port 3: WD2500AAKS-00L9A0
Port 4: SP2504C
Port 5:

Mein Ziel:
Ein RAID5 mit insgesamt 5 Platten (Port 0 bis Port 4) zzgl. einer Spare-Platte an Port 5

Mein Problem: der Durchsatz
Zur Zeit habe ich als Test ein RAID5 über die Platten an Port 1 bis Port 3 laufen.

Test: Datei SP3 für XP mit 313MB
Transfer von NON-Raid-Platte an Port 0 aufs RAID5: *34 Sekunden*
Transfer von RAID5 auf NON-RAID-Platte an Port 0: *3,2 Sekunden*

Nach Umbau des RAID5 auf RAID0:
Transfer von NON-Raid-Platte an Port 0 aufs RAID0: *1,8 Sekunden*
Transfer von RAID0 auf NON-RAID-Platte an Port 0: *3,1 Sekunden*

Frage:
- Warum dauert das Schreiben auf RAID5 so viel länger? Mir ist bewusst das die Parität geschrieben werden muss, aber so lange? Es handelt sich schließlich um den Faktor 19!!

Ich würde schon gerne eine Mischung aus Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit haben, da dachte ich das RAID5 wäre eine gute Alternative. Habe auch schon über eine Mischung von RAID0 + 1 gedacht, aber da bliebe mir dann nur 50% der Gesamtkapazität.

Über ein paar Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2009)

Ich muss Dir ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich - nach eigenen Tests mit Raid mit OnboardControllern - davon wieder weg bin, ganz besonders RAID5 wirst Du nicht in den gewünschten Bereich hieven..

Habe mal meine Infos dazu in einem Thread geschrieben : http://www.phreekz.de/Forum3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119

Eine externe Backupmöglichkeit ist die "einzige" Wahl, wenn Du Datenverlust vorbeugen möchtest. Raid1 und Raid5 geben ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, machen aber Zuhause wenig Sinn. R5 weniger als R1.

mfg chmee


----------



## Loveboat (1. Mai 2009)

Hey chmee,

na das ist ja mal ne super Antwort. Von den Durchsatzwerten her bin ich auch nicht mehr von dem RAID5 überzeugt, eher würde ich nach dem heutigen Stand ein RAID0 bevorzugen, für Backup kann ich ja das RAID0 mittels RAID 1 spiegeln. 
Was hältst Du davon

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2009)

Meine Entscheidung war, aus den 3 Platten ein Raid0 mit  2Platten als Arbeitsplatte und die dritte Platte ganz normal ins System eingebunden für die fertigen Dinge. Zusätzlich dazu eine NAS, auf die ich Backup aller Arbeitsdaten halte, und weiterhin etwa 1xMonat ein Backup der NAS-Platte auf eine externe Platte, die abgestöpselt und beiseite gelegt wird.

Raid1 und Raid5 werden immer noch als Backup-Sicherheitslösungen angesehen. Das ist so aber nicht richtig. Diese Lösungen helfen nicht bei versehentlichem Löschen, bei umgekipptem Rechner (alle Platten futsch) oder Stromschlag(zB Blitz), einem aggressiven Virus der Platten löscht oder selbstverschuldetem Falschformatieren.

R1 und R5 verlängern die Funktionsdauer, somit muss der Techniker nicht sofort schwitzen, sondern kann in Ruhe anreisen und die defekten Platten austauschen - ohne dass eine Hundertschaft von Mitarbeitern im Dreieck springt.

mfg chmee


----------

